# Cutaneous Lymphoid Hyperplasia



## sscott@hogonc.com (Apr 14, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestions for coding cutaneous lymphoid hyperplasia?


----------



## jroxas (Apr 15, 2014)

*cutaneous lymphoid hyperplasia*

If this is a histopath result, code is 795.4. If just s/s 785.6
Jerry Roxas, CPC


----------



## sscott@hogonc.com (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you for your help!


----------

